# Prewiring for electronics



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

I know some things will definatley need the conduit, but other spots like for the bow lights, aft lights, I'm putting in a livewell, so livewell lights too... yada yada yada.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Conduits get my vote.
Plan ahead because wires corrode.
Sooner or later they're going to have to be replaced.
I used 1/2" pvc cold water pipe.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Any idea how pvc may or may not react with resins...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

PVC has been used for a long time, you'll be fine with polyester, vinylester, or epoxy.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool. ThankYouSir.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

When I get a GPS fishfinder, will the transducer be hardwired with a connector, or will it be bare wired... I'm thinking I may need a large inside diametered conduit to accomodate the connector....

Whaddyathink.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Depends on your setup.
A center or side console will require a very large diameter tube
for all the wires, cables and hoses passing through it.
You'll have to figure out what you plan to install
and fit your conduit to the needed diameter.
Lowrance has connectors that will fit through a 5/8 inch opening.
Other brands will require larger. Up to you to get it right,
research before you build!


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Brett.


----------

